# Chewy on the tug



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

I am working with a dog who is extremely chewy on the tug and ball, as soon as the pressure is released from the handle he starts. Any tips to correcting this? I cannot stand it! I have not seen this transfer to protection work- he is calm on the sleeve, but I do worry about it. Also worry about teaching dumbbells.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The helper I am working with suggested to discourage dumbbell chewing~use a crunchy type water bottle and have the dog sit calmly with it in their mouth(while you are watching tv or whatever). If you hear a crackle, then verbally correct the dog to hold calmly. Not sure if it works, I'm not there yet!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

One thing I heard some trainers do is use very hard balls that can't be squished to discourage chewing - softer balls invite chewing behaviour. 

Personally as long as the tug and sleeve work is full, calm, and solid, I couldn't care less about chewing on toys - I think it is temperament and genetics more than training. 

Keeta is never chewy on toys when playing with me, but can be very chewy on the sleeve (insecurity) - 

Gryff and Falkor got chewy on balls and other toys (play), but on protection work tugs, wedges, sleeves: As solid as granite - no insecurity there to worry about!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlThe helper I am working with suggested to discourage dumbbell chewing~use a crunchy type water bottle and have the dog sit calmly with it in their mouth(while you are watching tv or whatever). If you hear a crackle, then verbally correct the dog to hold calmly. Not sure if it works, I'm not there yet!


LOL That's just mean!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

My dog is chewy on his ball and was very chewy on his wood dumbbell when first learning. I had to switch to a plastic AKC dumbbell, stop using the wood one for quite some time, and he's fine now. He never chews on the sleeve.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Most of our dogs are chewy with toys. Having a house full of toys that encourages that... squeaky toys, plush toys, those crinkly water bottle toys (so the water bottle trick for the hold would NEVER work for us)... no doubt encourages that.

Some of them can be a bit chewy on the tug or ball once the resistence is gone, some aren't.

But I've never had chewiness on a toy at home or in play lead to chewiness on the dumbbell. Not if the hold is taught properly. And certainly it's never translated to a sleeve. So I've never worried about it.


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks for the tips. I like the water bottle idea. I will pass it along to the owner since I am just dogsitting for a bit. I thought I might get a start on dumbbells for him. =p


----------

